# Litespeed T5G 2016....any user reviews?



## steinercat (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm choosing between the new Litespeed T5G and the Lynskey R265.

The T5G has a more relaxed geometry, which I prefer. I have ridden an Infinito, which has a similar geometry to the R265. I don't think I would have a problem getting used to that geometry.

However, I think I prefer a more 'endurance' geometry, like my current Orbea Avant, which is closer to the T5G on paper.

Wanted to get some user reviews, but haven't found much.

Thanks!


----------



## JStrube (Dec 19, 2013)

I own one. I had a 2013 Trek Domane 4.5 that I put about 5000 miles on. Really dug the Litespeed, so bought it, loved it so much, I sold the trek. Mine is set up with full Ultegra, cable shift, I put 25c tires on it. Have yet to swap to the dirt tires, prob this winter. I swapped the handlebar for a FSA K-wing, had a pro fit and just love the bike. Sure it is a tad heavier than my Trek, but it doesn't have that annoying carbon fiber chatter feeling. It is so smooth riding. Honestly, the bottom bracket feels stouter, less flexy, glad I made the swap.


----------

